# Lip Grips



## trewy2428 (Jan 9, 2011)

Just wondering what lip grips are cheap that i could get because i dont want to spend a fortune!

thanks jesse


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

one thing you definately do not want is to see a good fish disappear because you used a nasty set of grippers...

mine are plastic, they are dead set easy to use, they glow in the dark so you can see them easily night or day, they float if you drop them and they have broad grips so the fish is OK if you want to release it. cost was approx $40 and the child bride recently bought her own set rather than keep waiting for me when she needed them. I have no idea what your fishing budget is but 40 bucks isn't a "fortune" for a tool that works well

PS I work on a smaller budget than I would like so do know what its like to have to weigh things up before spending the dollars...

cheers

John


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Jesse,

Sorry, can't really advise on any cheap lip grips. They all seem to start at around $30. My question to you, is, do you really want lip grips? Perhaps a landing net or gaff may be more suitable for your needs. I am currently on my third set of lip grips, first one fell apart, the second one was tethered to stuff, but not to the yak, when I had a little accident in the waves, and were lost, and finally, the pair I have now, will only be used whilst getting the hooks out of the mouths of toothy fish. (in conjunction with a gaff)

I used to have the problem of dropping fish back into the water, and found that using a gaff as a fish lifter (blunted, and carefully inserted in the gills) put and end to that problem. I normally only use the gaff, when I can see that the subject fish, is definitely a keeper.

The lip grippers with tape measures built in, (the lower end of the market ones) the tape will fail very early.

Sorry cannot be of more help, but good luck with your search.

Cheers andybear


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a look at http://stores.ebay.com.au/My-Tackle-Aust he is a sponsor here of the Photo comp and has some nice products at good prices ;-)


----------



## Musty (Oct 12, 2010)

The Berkely ones are ok, i bought mine which were anglertech or sum El-Cheapo brand and they weight up to 50lb, have a swivel handle so a large fish doesnt rip ir hand off if u have ur wrist through the lanyard, and the grippers themselves have held 15kg jews no worries. The only downside is the spring does rust so keep it sprayed with lanox every few trips.
Total cost $25 on sale... Normally about $40 i think.

Or u can get boga grips for $250. 

Musty


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

trewy2428 said:


> Just wondering what lip grips are cheap that i could get because i dont want to spend a fortune!
> 
> thanks jesse


see: http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=37327

and http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=37327#p389503

Nick


----------



## trewy2428 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks guys will have a look at the berkley ones soon


----------



## bassmaster30 (Dec 12, 2010)

i look at big w for that in some stores it can cost 15$ for lip grips and sissors in a combo thats last me for 2 years


----------

